# Suche Video to SWF converter



## javaDeveloper2011 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

also erstmal zu meinem grundsätzlichen Problem:
ich habe gerade angefangen mich in das 3D-Programm Blender einzuarbeiten, möchte aber am besten gleich mal probieren, wie das ganze letztendlich exportiert / im Web eingesätzt werden kann.
Bis jetzt hat das Speichern von kleinen Demo-Animationen als .AVI-Datei gut geklappt!
Um aber in allen relevanten Browsern ein Video ohne Controls / YouTube, also z.B. als Hintergrung laufen zu lassen ist doch das SWF-Format am besten!?
Für Windows giebts da glaube ich CamStudio, gäbe es da auch nen Pendant für Linux?
Hab schon die Paketverwaltung und Google bemüht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Dieses Python-Script für Blender selbst hab ich schon gefunden, soll aber irgendwie nicht ganz funktonieren und / oder veraltet sein.

Lange Rede kurzer sinn:
Ich suche ein Linux Tool oder einen Online Converter (natürlich kostenlos) für:
*AVI -> SWF*

Ne andere gute möglichkeit fürs embedden in HTML währe natürlich auch OK!

Gruß javaDeveloper2011


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (17. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt hab ich mit nochmal die Ergebnisse aus der Ubuntu-Paketverwaltung näher angesehen:
*WinFF* kann doch ins flv-Format konvertieren - man muss halt nur erstmal drauf kommen, dass dafür oben erstmal "Websites" ausgewählt sein muss.
Dabei kommt dann eine Datei ziemlich schlechter Qualität heraus!
Direkt ins HTML einbinden funktioniert irgendwie nicht, also konvertiere ich mit dem Komandozeilen-Tool ffmpeg nochmal nach swf:

```
ffmpeg -i file.flv -acodec copy -vcodec copy file.swf
```
Das SWF spielen dann zwar die Browser ab, aber normale Video-Player-Programme nicht mehr!
(Dabei ist die Qualität natürlich nicht besser geworden!)

Hätte noch einer von euch ne Idee wie ich die Videos in möglichst hoher Qualität und möglichst wenig Schritten in ein vernünftiges Web-Video-Format bekomme?


----------



## deepthroat (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

AVI ist ein Kontainerformat. Wäre erstmal die Frage was für Streams enthalten sind und in welcher Kodierung?

Dann gibt es eine ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher "SWF" Formate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Video#File_formats

Das beste wäre du würdest F4V verwenden (H.264 + MP3 | AAC | HE-AAC).

Gruß


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,



> AVI ist ein Kontainerformat. Wäre erstmal die Frage was für Streams enthalten sind und in welcher Kodierung?


Müsste im Moment noch recht simpel sein: 1 x Animation ohne Ton

Also von Videoformaten hab ich echt keine Ahnung, ich dachte ganz schlicht:
- Oberstes Format in der Liste von Blender ging gut (AVI)
- Youtube funktioniert in jedem Browser / auf jeder Device
=> das verwendete Format muss fürs Web optimal geeignet sein (SWF)

Kann ich deine Antwort so verstehen dass .f4v-Dateien besser geeignet sind als .swf-Dateien?
Auf der Suchen nach einem "AVI -> F4V"-Converter hab ich nur einen kostenpflichtigen für Windows gefunden!

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (17. Oktober 2011)

javaDeveloper2011 hat gesagt.:


> Also von Videoformaten hab ich echt keine Ahnung, ich dachte ganz schlicht:
> - Oberstes Format in der Liste von Blender ging gut (AVI)


Nimm einfach H.264. Das kannst du mit ffmpeg in einen FLV Kontainer muxen.


javaDeveloper2011 hat gesagt.:


> - Youtube funktioniert in jedem Browser / auf jeder Device


YouTube unterstützt z.B. folgende Formate: http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=55744

Die hochgeladenen Videos werden (vermutlich) wenn nötig transkodiert.


javaDeveloper2011 hat gesagt.:


> => das verwendete Format muss fürs Web optimal geeignet sein (SWF)


WebM und Ogg/Theora kann von vielen Browsern direkt (ohne Plugin) abgespielt werden.



javaDeveloper2011 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich deine Antwort so verstehen dass .f4v-Dateien besser geeignet sind als .swf-Dateien?


Geeignet wofür? Den verlinkten Absatz hast du gelesen, ja?!

Gruß


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

hab gerade entdeckt das es - falls "H.462" ausgewählt ist - noch den Punkt "Encoding" gibt, da ist "Flash" ein mögliches Format!
Bei den Einstellungen vom Screenshot, kommt leider immer die Fehlermeldung:
*Error initializing video stream.*

Gruß


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

machs inzwischen auf meinem Win7-Laptop mit Free Video to Flash Converter.
Immerhin klappts so in einem Schritt und ohne Qualitätsverlust!

Bin für andere Vorschläge natürlich weiterhin dankbar,
javaDeveloper2011


----------

